# Ford loses 5.8 BILLION in one quarter....



## webbie (Oct 23, 2006)

Largest loss in 14 years. Ford will also restate earnings for the last 5 years.

"These business results are clearly unacceptable" said the CEO........ I would think so.

Is this the result of short sight? Not having the vehicles that customers want?

And, the even bigger question, can I steal a stripped F-150 from them? Webwidow is hankering for a pickup.....of course, that means I become more of a beast of burnden than I already am.


----------



## zzr7ky (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi - 

If you choose to shop any GM brand I'll extend the GM Family discount to any board member.  Drop me a line.

The new GM Full size P/ups are crispy, and I've no complaints on my 'old model' 2004.  

ATB, 
Mike P


----------



## saichele (Oct 23, 2006)

The local Ford dealer is advertising on TV every F150 at least 10K below MSRP.

Hell, I'm thinking about it.  A 4 door F150 for hauling and the occasional long vacation to a snowy clime (2-4K miles/yr), unload the existing explorer and F150, and drive little efficient cars for the bulk of the intown routine stuff.

Steve


----------



## Corie (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah, that makes two of us steve.  I really need a truck, and this might be the time to get it.


----------



## MrGriz (Oct 23, 2006)

Ford's incentives (rebates, finance rates, etc...) vary from location to location, based on where the vehicle will be titled.  Some programs are nationwide and some more regional.  Here in S.E. Wisconsin, the rebate on the F-150 is currently $5,500.00.  Combine that with a big dealer discount and that makes the F-150 very tempting :wow:


----------



## webbie (Oct 23, 2006)

Money off is great - but what is the price?
Maybe I'll check Edmunds......I'm one of those simple minded buys who just want to know the total price for cash.


----------



## saichele (Oct 24, 2006)

I think under the current conditons you'd be hard pressed to go higher than $25K for one with pretty much everything.  

If the first dealer wants more, try another dealer.  Esp. on the many 2006's hanging around the lots.

Steve


----------



## Corey (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow, that is amazing.

I am no Ford man and am actualy turned off to them because my old Bronco was such a POS.  I always said "I love the styling of the new Mustang...too bad it is a Ford, has 2/3 the HP and drinks 1/3 more gas than my Acura.  But after having a chance to drive both the new F150's and Silverado's for extended periods of time, I'd have to go to the F150 for comfort and handling.  F150 wins in styling IMHO as well.  I'd like to sit down sometime and compare the specs on both trucks.  It seemed like they both guzzled gas at a pretty good rate, though.

Corey


----------



## webbie (Oct 24, 2006)

Since I work at home and tend to stay close by, I never bought pickups or vans other than stripped down....like 14K for an F150 or 18K for van or minivan. I find it hard to pay 30 grand for the same truck with a bunch of fancy extras. The bed looks the same!

Looks like the F-150 starts at about 18K, but there are no 2006 in the lower model. Just as is typical with this stuff, they have lots of the 26 to 30K models they will give 4-5 grand discounts on. If it's got a radio and automatic, I consider it loaded.


----------



## wg_bent (Oct 24, 2006)

Yo...Webwidow...at least a chevy can be had in a hybrid!

Or go get a duramax diesel...much better mpg


My sister gets 13mpg towing a 16000lb horse trailer...heck I barely get that driving to work... >:-(


----------



## Sandor (Oct 24, 2006)

cozy heat for my feet said:
			
		

> Wow, that is amazing.
> 
> I am no Ford man and am actualy turned off to them because my old Bronco was such a POS.  I always said "I love the styling of the new Mustang...too bad it is a Ford, has 2/3 the HP and drinks 1/3 more gas than my Acura.  But after having a chance to drive both the new F150's and Silverado's for extended periods of time, I'd have to go to the F150 for comfort and handling.  F150 wins in styling IMHO as well.  I'd like to sit down sometime and compare the specs on both trucks.  It seemed like they both guzzled gas at a pretty good rate, though.
> 
> Corey



I have a 2004 Z-71 Silverado.

I agree with ya. The Ford was more comfy, more stylish and really a country Caddy. Wanted it BAD!

But, in four wheel drive trim, you will not want to lift a 70lb toolbox over those tall Ford bed sides a couple times a day. You will not want to jump in the bed every time you want to fetch something in the bed. And most important, the fuel mileage difference between the Chevy and Ford is not comparable. I know many that drive the Chevy that get 18-20, and I cannot find a Ford driver that gets over 15. If ya drive less than a couple thousand miles a year, and don't use the bed alot, then who cares! Buy the Ford.

I'm waiting for the 3.6 Diesel thats coming in the F150 for 08/09.

If you did compare specs, tell me if the F-150 does weigh 800 more pounds than the comparable Chevy!?


----------



## GVA (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah FORD He He He.  Back about a month and a half ago I went to about 10 dealers in the area when they had the zero % financing thing.  They all had the same mentality...  They wouldn't budge off of MSRP by more than 500-1000 bucks...Yeah I said MSRP (has anyone ever paid MSRP for a car)  These were 06's that should have been pushed off the lots to make room for the 07's and since there were so many 06's on the lots still this is why ford tryed to help sales by offering such incentives..  The plan backfired though when the dealers refused to make deals at fair market value and wanted to top off thier bottom line.... The greed and the attitude of the local dealers has only added to the corporate crumbling of Ford....... :cheese:


----------



## zzr7ky (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi 

The Family Discount should reduce GM price by an additional 3-5K off your best deal, Chevy, GMC, Hummer.... PM me if you need details.  I don't get anything but a job out of the deal.

ATB, 
Mike P (Live from GM)


----------



## Corey (Oct 24, 2006)

Sandor - I'm 6'5" standing flat footed...probably 6'6"+ with work boots.  What is the problem with the bed sides?     The worst problem I've had with them was when we had rented an F150 and were out in the middle of nowhere for work.  We had all our drinking water for the day iced down in a styrofoam cooler and some little 5'5" guy decided to help out by dropping the cooler of water over one of those bed rails.  Well, lets just say dropping a styrofoam cooler 3' doesn't work too well and we had a bunch of hot water for the rest of the day.


As for the truck specs, it looks like Edmunds is a good place to get comparisons.  For the trucks I was looking at the Ford is almost 40 HP less, gets 1 less MPG, 350 pounds heavier and 4,000 pounds lower towing capacity than the comparable Chevy.  Although the cargo capacity of the Ford is 150 pounds more - which is mostly what I would use hauling firewood.  There are so many combinations on both sides, it is hard to make generalizations, though.

Corey


----------



## elkimmeg (Oct 25, 2006)

Alot of contractor love the F150 for confort tbut the height off the ground and the side bed makes it a bear to load and un load. Next thing you will have to do is get a step for web widow just to ge in the truck.  Me I like the mid size Dakota 6cyl better MPG easy to load. I got a GMC 3/4 ton 4/x4,  but what do I know. driving  25mpg 1998 Isuzu. I drive it all the time and realy easy to load the back.


----------



## webbie (Oct 25, 2006)

That Isuzu sound good - I used to have a mitsubishi mighty max (little PU) as well as one of those old little Toyota PU's - back when the things cost about 5-7K new. They all worked great forever...until we cracked them up or sold them. Now that's a pickup! Just like the ones the Taliban use! - Not much for stopping machine gun bullets, but you can load 13 gun-toting fundamentalists in each one.


----------

